
Driving Formula E’s game-changing electric racecar - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/31/18646098/formula-e-gen2-drive-electric-racecar
======
clouddrover
Formula E uploads races to YouTube which makes it easy to watch. Here are the
races for season 5:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLiSlrzIEN5WJEbJIdK3jD...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLiSlrzIEN5WJEbJIdK3jDxcX2ka7qZHH8)

